# demontage ipod?



## thebigben59 (6 Mars 2010)

bonjour je suis acutellement e possesion dun ipod touch 2eme generation et ma prise jack femelle decone .. j'aimerais demonter mon ipod sans le casser bien evidamment.. savez vous comment fait on?


----------



## Damtux (6 Mars 2010)

Voici un exellent site : iFixit.


----------



## caribou42 (29 Avril 2010)

Il y a plus simple aussi dans ces cas la... C'est de faire marcher la garantie de ton ipod, enfin si il est encore sous garantie...


----------

